# Plowing and Salting HOA



## Madetoplow (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all,

We have been a residential snow company for a few years now and have done the tractor/inverted setup as well as plowing drives. We were at one point subcontracted to do the driveways of a 60 unit HOA and we have shoveled all of the units when the contractor was in a pinch. This year that same HOA has asked us to put in a bid for next year for all of the snow removal, plowing, salting, shoveling etc. I want to also point out that I did not pursue this, I am not trying to screw the contractor. He has lost the contract and we were asked to bid.

At this point I am comfortable with my pricing for snowblowing driveways and walkways but I don’t want to be way off base when it comes to the roadways and salting. They also want all driveways salted and they only want magic salt used on the property.

The roadway is approximately 3000 ft long by 24 feet wide with an additional access road which is 1200 feet by 15 feet.

Total area is approximately 92,000 square feet for roadways and 36,000 square feet for drives.

Questions:

How much salt and how long would you expect salting this to take? From my reading here approximately 1.5 tons salt assuming 1000 pounds per acre.

How long would you expect the roadways to take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

maybe consider being honest and having them show you on paper what they paid per occurrence. I done that a few times and its worked out. You can always try to match or beat that existing price if it appears to be a good number. If salting everything with a truck and a 2 yard hopper itll take very minimal time to salt it.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

id go a little high on the salt and say " 2 tons" even though in some cases you wont lay it as heavy as others. better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Madetoplow (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately the previous contract lumped the snow removal and landscape maintenance price into one seasonal amount and that is the only number available. I know what I want to make per hour, just need an idea of how long roadway plowing and salting will take.


----------

